
Someone Is Hacking GitHub Repositories and Holding Code Ransom - LopRabbit
https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/vb9v33/github-bitbucket-repositories-ransomware
======
rajatsharma91
To be clear, this only works for closed source projects. For an open source
project, nobody will care if their code gets "held for ransom" since its
already out in the open.

------
rurban
Not just github, also gitlab and bitbucket. A very trivial attack, with a very
trivial fix.

